# What kind of CRS is this?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I only have only Crystal Red Shrimps.

One of the babies is a Red/White shrimp.

I guess one of my CRS have this gene.

But what type of shrimp is this?

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

C grade, where the other grades were all bred from


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He's pretty cool looking


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks more like a Wine Red or Ruby Red (which is a common genetic mutation from Taiwan Bee stock), Wayne. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks quite nice. I wish I have more than one. The ruby red color is shiny and solid.

It does look like this shrimp: Black King Kong, Panda, Wine Red, Red Ruby Shrimp

​


CRS Fan said:


> It looks more like a Wine Red or Ruby Red (which is a common genetic mutation from Taiwan Bee stock), Wayne.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Stuart:

Strange, in my tank all I have is CRS and Snow white.

I wish I know her parents are. She looks amazing.

She actually looks like these guys.

Wine red shrimp and king kong shrimp photo slideshow video

Wayne.



CRS Fan said:


> It looks more like a Wine Red or Ruby Red (which is a common genetic mutation from Taiwan Bee stock), Wayne.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have "snow white" or "gold bees", they have "Taiwan Bee" genes. Therefore you would get the "Red Ruby" and "Wine Red" traits. They are a mutation and hopefully the parents will throw off some more shrimplets with similar characteristics. Consider yourself lucky !

Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*My one and only one Red Wine Crystal Red Shrimp*

Hi Stuart:

That is useful/good information.

I cross my fingers and hope it will happen again.

Here is another picture of the one and only I have again taken 2 days after moving to the 29g tank. I was worried she will will not do well in the transfer of new environment.

Crystal Red Shrimps :: RedWineCRS.jpg picture by waynet2011 - Photobucket

Thanks

Wayne



CRS Fan said:


> If you have "snow white" or "gold bees", they have "Taiwan Bee" genes. Therefore you would get the "Red Ruby" and "Wine Red" traits. They are a mutation and hopefully the parents will throw off some more shrimplets with similar characteristics. Consider yourself lucky !
> 
> Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Added new photo.


----------



## Shrimp Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

I have got pure white CRS before


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

these shrimps looks quite cool, I'd like to keep some in my tank also.


----------

